# spinning carriage bolt



## -Dman100- (Mar 4, 2017)

How can I tighten down a spinning carriage bolt? I am trying to tighten down a carriage bolt, but it is just spinning as I try to tighten. I have the bolt counter sunk. I'm using MDF board, which I should not have used, but that is beside the point not. I cannot remove the nut from the bolt now either. The bolt spins no matter which direction I go. See attached images.


----------



## JoeD (Mar 4, 2017)

That is not like any carriage bolt i have ever seen. The ones I have seen have dome shaped tops and square shank under the head to catch in the hole.
That just looks like a normal bolt. Put a washer under it and use a wrench on it.

Regular bolt



Carriage bolt


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2017)

Hack saw, cut the bolt between the nut and the washer, then go back to square one.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 4, 2017)

Use a hacksaw or some version of a rotory tool to cut a notch in either or both ends of the bolt, insert a flat bladed screwdriver to hold the volt while tightening.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks like you have the perfect storm on how not to do this job.
MDF does not have any holding strength.
By counter boring it's now a whole lot weaker.
Bolt looks way to short, judging by looking at the nut with no bolt threads showing.
Is that a pillow block bearing your trying to hold in place!


----------



## kok328 (Mar 5, 2017)

I think I was looking at the OP mounting a bench top vice. 
Not sur the reason for countersinking while seeking maximum holding power.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 5, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Hack saw, cut the bolt between the nut and the washer, then go back to square one.



Bolt will spin, better to cut the nut in half cutting straight down.

Use bolts and washers and a square of plywood to spread the load into the mdf.


----------

